# Where to buy d&b audiotechnik speakers?



## Anonymous067 (Aug 22, 2009)

Where can you find these suckers on the internet?
I can't find them ANYWHERE??!!


----------



## Stookeybrd (Aug 22, 2009)

Like most Line Arrays and high end products, you can hop on Full Compass or Sweetwater and buy a few. A J8 is no 58. 

Find an Authorized Dealer.


And judging by your other posts and the fact that your asking how to find them, suggests that they aren't the product you are looking for.


----------



## avkid (Aug 23, 2009)

Professional dealer network.

d&b audiotechnik Corporation
30A Rosscraggon Road
Asheville NC 28803-2174
United States

Contact:
Roger Keim
Tel. :	+1-828 681 5405
Fax :	+1-828 681 5545
Email : [email protected]


----------

